# Заниматься дома.Нужна ли шумоизоляция?



## qwark (20 Июн 2014)

Как реагируют соседи, когда вы занимаетесь дома?
У меня как только заиграю, начинаются стуки. Иногда не сразу, а через некоторое время, когда достанет 
По закону мнельзя шуметь после 11,но даже днем звук баяна слышен очень громко через стены, поэтому не знаю как это с точки зрения закона.
Сам не люблю когда у соседей громко играет музыка, но играть приходится


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

*qwark*,

Буквально вчера разбирался с соседом. Я обычно начинаю первый раз поигрывать в 9 утра перед работой. Спит он видити ли после ночной смены  

в период с 10 до 22 без форсирования звука на FF обычно мои соседи не возникают. 

Тут еще все зависит от серии дома: в панельных домах игра через два этажа ощущается как в соседней комнате, а в монолите все намного тише

Закон - законом, но лучше поговорить с соседями и спросить о времени, когда их меньше всего игра напрягает. Может комнату конкретную выбрать, которая подальше от соседей


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

Вспоминаю общагу Гнессинскую, там можно было заниматься хоть до 2 часов ночи и с 6 утра...
Лучше места для занятий не придумаешь :accordion:


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,
Меняю роскошную трехкомнатную квартиру в Люберцах на комнату в общеге Гнесинки! Срочно! Возможна доплате ! :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

*vev*, 
Евгений,Я переговорю с директором!
Но сразу предупреждаю,что это будет сложно,придется подключать все свои связи!
А если что репетитория подойдет? И сразу скажи на каком этаже ты желаешь!я бы рекомендовал верхние этажи,там обзор хороший...прямо на трубу!.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (20 Июн 2014)

Шумоизоляцию можно приобрести например вот здесь - http://www.pop-music.ru/catalog.php?group=392


----------



## vev (21 Июн 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
Это если есть лишняя комната и ее можно переделать под студию. Реально это немногим по карману. И обойдется это удовольствие весьма недешево.

Самый простой способ - договориться со сторожем в ближайшей общеобразовательной школе или в детском саду. Играй - не хочу


----------



## Amarok (21 Июн 2014)

А я соседям можно сказать ищу, они меня ночью достают, а я их днем, но правда только когда каникулы, или большие выходные, но отрываюсь по полной, современная музыка... она так прекрасна :biggrin:, ну никто ещё не ходил с претензиями, а если и придут, то нарвутся... тем более после 22 я не занимаюсь


----------



## vev (21 Июн 2014)

*Amarok*,
Плохой мир лучше хорошей ссоры. 
Зачем идти на конфронтацию там, где этого можно избежать?


----------



## Айман Абдаллах (31 Окт 2022)

Вопрос от человека-самоучки, который прикупил себе старый советский аккордеон, т.к. сказать, для души и проигрывания произведений Яна Тирсена.
Подскажите, опытные музыканты, как у Вас проходят занятия дома и какое об Вас мнение у соседей?
Если такая тема уже поднималась - прошу простить, не смог найти.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (31 Окт 2022)

У соседа перфоратор, а у меня аккордеон. Ремонт закончится, а музыка вечна!
Мне соседи ничего не говорят. Играю обычно вечерами с 21 по 23.


----------



## Айман Абдаллах (31 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> У соседа перфоратор, а у меня аккордеон. Ремонт закончится, а музыка вечна!
> Мне соседи ничего не говорят. Играю обычно вечерами с 21 по 23.


Когда слышишь полноценную музыку, пусть и несколько громкую, чем обычно - всё равно приятно)
А занятия и попытки разучить новую песню - ехехехе, даже у меня иногда терпения не хватает))


----------



## gerborisov (1 Ноя 2022)

В пору учёбы в училище, помню занимался по утрам. С 6.00. Мысли не было, что кому-то мешаю. Соседи были супер... Слушать чьи-то потуги мне сейчас - пытка. Да и знание того, что меня кто-то слышит, превращает репетицию в концерт


----------

